# matchy matchy people!!! Lets see your matchy matchy!!!



## jessamess (30 December 2010)

haha... 

So all you matchy matchy people, lets see your matchy matchy!!! Whether it's just one set or 100 sets you own 

I'm in the middle of trying to decided what colour to go for, for a new matchy matchy set and I can't decide...

I like the dark grey/graphite Anky, but I also like the butterscotch set... but then I am tempted to go for orange (Having a horse named Tiger it's tempting  ) hahah!!! 

So lets see pics of all your horses in their matchy matchy!!! 

xxxx


----------



## redcascade (30 December 2010)

Not as good as most people's but, anything that can be bought for Red in red is red  Including my tie, the lining in my jacket, his saddlecloth, boots, rugs, headcollars, even the trailer!  I think I have a bit of a problem


----------



## rowy (30 December 2010)

we only have a navy set  hoping to get more next year


----------



## minmax (30 December 2010)

I too have a Tiger (bay), he doesn't get to wear much other than saddle, bridle, boots and breastplate. His numnah is usually brown and boots white. He is only four and not in "proper" work yet.
My other boy, Henry(liver chestnut) is older, he dresses in brown, white or beige. 
I too love brown and beige, so we tend to match, if its not -10. Then I look like I have been inflated and he doesn't come out of his nighties!
I fancy baby blue as my next set, what do we think on a liver chestnut? Think red would look nice on the bay??
PS I do not do pink on my boys


----------



## OneInAMillion (31 December 2010)

burnt orange


----------



## MillionDollar (31 December 2010)

I have absolutely LOADS of different matchy sets......ANKY, Eskadron, Eurosport, HKM, etc.

I am also sad enough that my horses even wear matching rugs and headcollars.......


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (31 December 2010)

Bruce in chocolate brown and turquoise:






Bruce in brown and cream:






pea in tan:






Pea in orange:
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pea in pale 
blue:






Pea in Taupe:






choc/tan stripes:






pink!






navy/grey:






yellow:






Bruce in turquoise:






Bruce in red:






Pea in a different grey/blue:






Bruce in navy:


----------



## _Rach_ (31 December 2010)

BRUCE IN RED, i love bruce in red 
Twizzy would look so good in red 

Also love CS in Pale blue, navy & grey and pink


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

Aww lovely thread! I love matching sets 

Frodo in navy / brown:






Rauti in hazel:






Rauti in red:






Rauti in yellow:






Frodo in bottle green:






Rauti in dark brown:






Rauti in sand...this was taken from a video hence the poor quality!






Rauti in navy:






Rauti in beige / brown:






Frodo in yellow / grey:






Rauti in light blue..this picture is from 6 years ago, Rauti was 4 here!






And another light blue set, more recently!


----------



## sadiedeb (31 December 2010)

loving the red


----------



## OneInAMillion (31 December 2010)

PS and FB go away! I am sooooo jealous  Bruce in red is gorgeous and Rauti in yellow is divine


----------



## Saf (31 December 2010)

Cant say I am ever matching lol but sometimes Saf is lol
Burgundy







Older lesson - white







Nothing else to offer


----------



## Paint it Lucky (31 December 2010)

PS and FB, where do you find room to keep all these matching sets!  I don't own that many saddlecloths/bandages let alone matching ones!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

LOL! I've had Rauti for so long that it's only natural to collect stuff over the years 

Frodo just 'inherits' Rauti's stuff when I am bored of it on Rauti 

Rauti also owns a lovely Anky Cyan Blue set but no pictures to prove it!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

Paint it Lucky said:



			PS and FB, where do you find room to keep all these matching sets!  I don't own that many saddlecloths/bandages let alone matching ones!
		
Click to expand...

But that is precisely the point, matching sets occupy exactly the same amount of space as non-matching sets (and cost the same amount of money too), so it's not as if it was an extra effort to have matching stuff or anything like that!

I do have bandages in odd colours (as in non-matching) but in my mind I still view them as a "set"...just a non-matching one


----------



## Saf (31 December 2010)

Enough of the dressage does this count white again sorry lol


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

'Course it counts! And white is always stunning


----------



## Saf (31 December 2010)

Surprised the eventers have not shown matchy matchy mine is burgundy and navy, no time now to find more photos


----------



## kirstyhen (31 December 2010)

Yay! Saf pictures


----------



## Ginn (31 December 2010)

About the only occurance I can find (unless you count sensible navy jods and saddlecloth)....

Please note this was a *completely unintentional* matchy matchy (it's what happens when you run out of sensible navy jods while at camp and the white saddlecloth is filthy!!)


----------



## TallyHo123 (31 December 2010)

Some great matchy matchy! Very jealous


----------



## Ginn (31 December 2010)

Just realised they also have matching PJ's!!!


----------



## millreef (31 December 2010)

This summer I got a horse on loan for my 10 year old daughter - he was a 16.2hh irish draught cross gentleman (she's about 5ft5).  Guess what she wanted him to wear?  PINK!!!!!!! Pink boots, plaits, numnah, bridle, bit! He actually had a lovely time and was spoilt rotten - he's back at work now in the riding school wishing for the summer again!


----------



## welshstar (31 December 2010)

I'm afraid my matching is only with x-country colours as we are not too good at the dressage!!! I'm hoping to treat him to a nice orange set when we get good enough to not look stupid!
The old blue and pink set- extra points for the matching pink gloves and bobble on my hat! However, we don't have the matching tape on the first picture











The orange set- but no matching saddlecloth on the second picture











The yellow set- lots of extra points for matching the pair!!!


----------



## only_me (31 December 2010)

How about matching HHOers?






Or xc colours - red bobbled silk (with polka dots, to be random), with white shirt and red sweatshirt, red & black saddlepad with white xc boots and red over reach!






Or our very fetching, purple, green and red matching set?


----------



## lucemoose (31 December 2010)

Navy with Gold





Pink!!





navy and pink





brown and blue





coffee and blue





matching the horse





big brown in navy and gold





tennis whites!





ponies match!





matchy the pony again





th3 ponies matched!





rugs match





christmas match!


LOVE IT!!


----------



## millreef (31 December 2010)

millreef said:



			This summer I got a horse on loan for my 10 year old daughter - he was a 16.2hh irish draught cross gentleman (she's about 5ft5).  Guess what she wanted him to wear?  PINK!!!!!!! Pink boots, plaits, numnah, bridle, bit! He actually had a lovely time and was spoilt rotten - he's back at work now in the riding school wishing for the summer again!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## georgiegirl (31 December 2010)

millreef said:








Click to expand...

oh bless look how made up she is!


----------



## noodle_ (31 December 2010)

loving peoples colours!

we do pink.  (pink saddle cloth, rein and martingale stops, stirrup treds etc)!!

its tacky.... so i want to change it to brown   getting inspired from you lot to any place suggestions feel free to link me to where you get your things from!


----------



## Sol (31 December 2010)

Black and gold (even the buckles on his bridle are gold )






Bad photo but light blue & grey...






Turquoise! 






Orange/grey/black (actually have a grey show jacket specifically for this but we never really show jump!  )






And...
Matchy small me, and small pony?  Think it was some combination of navy and erm, faded brown colour (that riding hat was once either black or navy! I forget!)


----------



## hellspells (31 December 2010)

I've got lots of matchy matchy too.  But can only find pictures of three at the moment (and they aren't fab pics either!).

Starting off with the "ORCHID"







Grey - but its a poxy picture!  Its really nice really







And Navy


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

The grey set does look nice!!


----------



## vallin (31 December 2010)

XC Matchy-Black and Blue (for the bruises the next day will bring  )












And Black and Burgundy






And for show jumping plain black all round I'm afraid






And because broken ponies can do mathcy mathcy too, stable mathcy-navy and grey






Long Line Matchy


----------



## ArcticFox (31 December 2010)

I am amazed with the amount of Matching stuff - I keep saying I'm not a big fan of matchy things but sadly I seem to have gathered it!

I must say that I only like orange and navy so everything I gather are in those colours - I think that means I'm not too matching 

PS and FB I can't believe how much matching stuff you have - that's enough for a different colour every day of the week!!!

I do like the orange  Princess sparkle where did you get your orange saddle cloth?





Working at home






competition gear


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

For those who like orange, Ooteman still has the Anky butterscotch bandages on offer £10 per set of 4!!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (31 December 2010)

oooh HB-i like that grey, wheres it from?

Love Rauti in dark brown and that second pale blue pic is just totally gorgeous, what a fab boy

i actually bought 3 sets of plastics drawers for all our bandages yesterday, and then tried to bag all the saddlecloths up in the big zip bags that rugs come in, but ran out of bags long before saddlecloths, so they are back on the rug rack, taking up 2 arms, with 2 rails on each arm, ridiculous! need a walk in wardrobe for them!

my orange is PK international from inchs dressage, but not sure if they still have it.


----------



## Halfstep (31 December 2010)

Oskar in pale blue, shame about my clashing breeches! 







This is better!







Green and yellow (isn't that a song LOL)






Purple and black:






taupe (old pic, baby horse alert!):


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

Oh gosh, Oskar is SO yummy!

That taupe set is gorgeous. Do you still have it?


----------



## Halfstep (31 December 2010)

yes, but it has faded to a sort of pale salmon pink colour, not so nice. 

(happy New Year by the way!). x


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2010)

I feel your pain -- my lovely dark brown saddlecloth has faded to a much lighter brown, not too dissimilar to the Anky Shiitake. Not bad in itself, but no longer matching the bandages sadly!

I suppose you could dye it, if you find the right shade of taupe?


----------



## Tr0uble (31 December 2010)

Snip wearing his petrol set!







Trying to mix up the browns!






Molly doing brown and matching with me


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 December 2010)

Red






White











does this count black cloth with black legs??






i am still waiting to ride the old one in his new butterscotch anky set there will be pics when the occasion finally happens


----------



## hellspells (31 December 2010)

PS the grey is a saddlecloth from equiscence I brought it in a tack shop in Somerset called unicorn - only place I have seen them, bandages are inchs (having phoned them and describe she got me ones spot on). 

Local tack shop currently has lots of Anky pads for £31 in the sale and bandages for £17.  Trying to be good and not buy more!


----------



## j1ffy (1 January 2011)

millreef said:








Click to expand...

That is a lot of pink!!!  I'll bet his masculinity felt affronted   You're daughter is very tall for 10, he doesn't even look too big for her.

On another note, I notice that you're also in Hong Kong!  Which riding school is that?  I got here a month ago (prob here until mid-February) and I've been riding at Pokfulam and Tuen Mun, but it doesn't look like either of those


----------



## OldGit (1 January 2011)

Hows that. Looking for some blue O/r boots and tape. Could complete he picture with a nice set of blue reins too. When I completed at Osberton also had nice blue complexion


----------



## Chloe_GHE (1 January 2011)

As lovely as all this matchy matchy is I think we all 'really' know that green is the only colour you should really buy! 

My xc colours are green and white diamond checkers so we have lots of green and white...

White for lessons






Green for comps





I have green and white hat with matching shirt
Green stock
Green bandages with matching green and white checkered tape
Just bought some green gloves (no pics yet)
and obvs he has the full green travelling set complete with logo embroidered rugs and saddle cloths.   

Can't resist anything dark green 

Edited to add - That green medical arm band cover is no accident and neither are the matching diamond checkered quarter marks!!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (1 January 2011)

Now I just need to be kitted out in red gear! :grin:


----------



## Befney3 (1 January 2011)

Traveling Matchy






Jumping Matchy






Don't have any photos of us on a normal day but we have a navy blue set, sky blue, grey & also brown. I've got a yellow Anky pad & bandages on order too.


----------



## Paladine (2 January 2011)

OldGit said:








Hows that. Looking for some blue O/r boots and tape. Could complete he picture with a nice set of blue reins too. When I completed at Osberton also had nice blue complexion
		
Click to expand...


Love light blue on bays- my sis's event colors.  I know where you can find like blue reins too.

Borrowing my sis's tack on my bay: light blue pad and (wet and dirty from the water) light blue boots.







Boring (or classy, depending on your views) White and Navy event colors







Black and white on a friends horse







Teal! On my Riley-mon (his signature color!)







The best for last!  Light blue and bay strikes again!


----------



## Zijdeglans (2 January 2011)

Here are mine.. get ready!

Anky Lake Blue+Bandages






Anky Army+Bandages






Anky Cobalt+Bandages






Anky Sand+Bandages






Anky Jade+Bandages






Anky Ruby+Bandages






Anky Lavender+Bandages






*Eurostar sets*
Stripe in Brandy






Stripe in Rosado Navy






Stripe in Brown


----------



## noodle_ (2 January 2011)

thanks to you lot my horse is now being kitted out in matching mark todd gear  lol


brown/chocolate


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (2 January 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Here are mine.. get ready!

Anky Lake Blue+Bandages






Anky Army+Bandages






Anky Cobalt+Bandages






Anky Sand+Bandages






Anky Jade+Bandages






Anky Ruby+Bandages






Anky Lavender+Bandages






*Eurostar sets*
Stripe in Brandy






Stripe in Rosado Navy






Stripe in Brown





Click to expand...

Err, I think you win 

Your horses are absolutely stunning. What level do you compete at?


----------



## cobden99 (2 January 2011)

I agree, that photo by the sea (wearing lavender !) is stunning !!


----------



## madeleine1 (2 January 2011)

please ignore the horendous postion we have had lessons since. and look we even match the jump


----------



## royal (2 January 2011)

I have to confess that I don't really like matchy matchy....however, after seeing some of these pics, I'm sorta coming round to the idea 

Trouble is colour choice is kinda hard on a skewbald , so come on guys...give me some ideas!


----------



## BYR (2 January 2011)

My matchy matchy - yet to find boots with anything green on them !







does it count if you match the fence too ?


----------



## jessamess (2 January 2011)

Thank you all for the replies I have only just noticed it again, I thought it was a fail after only 2 replies thank you all!!! 

I love all your matchy matchy!!! and I agree I think you win Zijdeglans haha!!! 

I'm still struggling on colour, although determined to buy some before the VAT goes up hahah!!! 

I'm thinking 'Camel' coloured atm as I really love Zijdeglans 'sand' coloured one!!! 
Also I'm still liking the grey and FrodoBeutlin you've now got me wanting a yellow set hahah!!! 
And I think I am going to get some orange bandages in the future for travelling haha!!

Although I think I'm going to have to settle for the less posh 'jumper' range of bandages haha as 1) I can't find anywhere that is stocking Anky sets (well a wide range of colours) and 2) I don't think I can afford Anky sets living of a student income HAHA!!! 

Thank you all again for the replies!!! 

xxx


----------



## Laura_Grey (2 January 2011)

Here's my best effort; 

Navy and Red


----------



## little_critter (2 January 2011)

No fair - I want to join in but my horse doesn't need bandages!
It's not really matchey-matchey if it's just a numnah is it.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (2 January 2011)

ooooh i am loving the anky army and jade sets, lovely piccies-tall us more about you/your horses


----------



## Kokopelli (2 January 2011)

What about a whole team of matchyness, maybe we should have come 5th to have matching rosettes aswell  











Apparently I was more matchy matchy when I was 11 (even a blue bridle)






We're so matchy here that my shirt is spotty and so is the horse


----------



## SnaffyBoodle (2 January 2011)

Ooooh I can do matchy matchy team too! My racket is even matchy matchy


----------



## charlie76 (2 January 2011)

Bronson in white:






Meeka white:






Ally in pink- matching the riders socks!






 meeka- pink/grey






emily- burgandy






charlie- blue and yellow






emily- what can we say!!






charlie- red and black






Fella- black and white


----------



## Zijdeglans (3 January 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			ooooh i am loving the anky army and jade sets, lovely piccies-tall us more about you/your horses 

Click to expand...

You'll hear plenty more from them this year.


----------



## OneInAMillion (3 January 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Here are mine.. get ready!

Anky Lake Blue+Bandages






Anky Cobalt+Bandages






Anky Jade+Bandages






Anky Ruby+Bandages






*Eurostar sets*
Stripe in Brown





Click to expand...


^^^I loved all of them but those were my favourites


----------



## mil1212 (3 January 2011)

Anky chocolate:








Anky Fog:


----------



## ABE (3 January 2011)

ooooo where can i get the anky brown set from?


----------



## mil1212 (3 January 2011)

I got the bandages from ebay and the pad from classic dressage


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2011)

My poor neglected pony, I feel I need to go shopping now and keep up with all you lot. Does both of us covered in mud count as matchy matchy ?


----------



## Zijdeglans (3 January 2011)

Totally forgot about this matchy set, Scapa Sports Yellow+Bandages. I'm even matching the arena...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (3 January 2011)

now thats impressive lol!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (3 January 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Totally forgot about this matchy set, Scapa Sports Yellow+Bandages. I'm even matching the arena... 





Click to expand...

LOL I think that one wins!!


----------



## vam (3 January 2011)

I will not buy a Anky pad, i will not buy a Anky pad, i will not buy a Anky pad...... Aggghhhhh!!!! 
i dont do matchy (unless everything in black counts) and dont need bandages but i really want to kit my horse out thanks to threads like this. I love the cobalt and Lake Blue, my poor bank balance wont thou.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (3 January 2011)

welshstar said:



			I'm afraid my matching is only with x-country colours as we are not too good at the dressage!!! I'm hoping to treat him to a nice orange set when we get good enough to not look stupid!
The old blue and pink set- extra points for the matching pink gloves and bobble on my hat! However, we don't have the matching tape on the first picture










Click to expand...

Im sat in the back of your first pic at Hallington! Didnt realise you were that local


----------



## Zeus (3 January 2011)

Caramel


----------

